# What to wear in Working Hunter Classes



## scottishgrey (1 May 2008)

Hi, can anyone let me know what the rider's dress code is and what the horse should wear in a Working Hunter Horse Class (not native or pony). In particular, I am wondering whether a rugby pelham is suitable, and because you cant change your tack for the jumping part do you just jump with double reins? Cheers!


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2008)

Will be interested to see people's replies as I am doing a Working Hunter class on the 11th May.

I was told def. need to wear spurs, a novice working hunter class you can wear a snaffle bridle but for an open working hunter they would expect a double.
Brown or no nummah (not saddle pad)


----------



## SunshineTallulah (1 May 2008)

My understanding is:

Rider - tweed jacket, cream/beige jodhs, shirt and tie to 
complement jacket, brown gloves.

Horse - any bit, martingale, no numnah or shaped discreet one in same colour as saddle.

Not sure about boots on the horse.....

Am sure someone else more experienced in showing will be along soon.........


----------



## Grumbledor (1 May 2008)

Again interested to hear this, I've done M&amp;M workers and some as a kid at local level, but now looking to do some on my WB. I thought it was tweed jacket, velvet hat, cream johds, shirt with tie or stock and gloves. Agree with ST - on horse but I'm sure you can have boots for jumping but think you have to take them off for showing bit. I would jump with double reins.


----------



## SunshineTallulah (1 May 2008)

You can have boots for jumping, I think you need a helper in the ring to remove your boots for you......

ETA - Its a velvet hat with a skin coloured harness is preferred.


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2008)

Can you wear a breast plate instead of a martingale?


----------



## kworth (1 May 2008)

YOU:
Tweed jacket, shirt &amp; tie, beige or cream breeches (def not white), plain long boots, spurs, gloves (pref brown), no jewelery
HORSE:
A WH can be shown in any suitable bridle.  You do not have to use a snaffle for novice &amp; a double for open classes, it should be whatever your horse goes best in, but don't forget, the judge will also need to ride him.  You can use boots of a plain colour for the jumping phase and may use a martingale or hunting breast plate.  A discreet numnah is also ok.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## wench (1 May 2008)

Does a WB really class for a WH?


----------



## wizzi901 (1 May 2008)

you can but would have to be lightweight I would imagine, not traditional I suppose but if it jumps and moves nicely then no reason why not!


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2008)

Unfortunately don't own a tweed jacket (and can't justify buying one for the occasional showing show i.e. one a year) so will have to look a pleb in a black jacket. Should I wear a stock or tie then?


----------



## conniegirl (1 May 2008)

can you not borrow a tweed jacket? and a second hand one from ebay is not expensive, i managed to get one for £30

Always a shirt and tie for any form of showing.


----------

